
GitHub server troubles - pips
https://status.github.com/messages
======
alpb
> 00:05 PST We are failing over a data service, you may experience exceptions
> and delay while receiving notifications. Apologies for the inconvenience.

Not sure what makes this "may". I'm getting 100% failure on my "git push" and
their availability dropped to 0%.

edit: It's back again. Lasted about 10 minutes.

~~~
Samis2001
They seem to have recognized this..5 or so minutes later.

------
sudhirj
This is why you shouldn't move off Redis :D
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13367077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13367077)

------
9point6
Pink Unicorn every time I try to hit the site.

------
ulucs
I think it is back on somewhat, I could see my main page just now

EDIT: Yep, "8:17 UTC Everything operating normally."

------
ssaunier_
Back online.

------
tkazec
> 17:11 KST Major service outage.

------
pips
Seems to be back, pretty fast. Nice, github!

------
dankestmemes
All of github is down for me, not just messages.

------
dankestmemes
They just updated it to "Major Service Outage."

